# Baby hatched, but parents are ignoring him



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Help! My first time parents quit sitting on their eggs today, but as the sun went down a baby hatched. They didn't even notice! Both parents are out of the nest box, and could care less about their cold newborn. So I brought it in...now what? I have Exact and know I have to put it on heat, but how often will I have to feed it? I have tube fed babies, but never cared for a newborn.


----------



## markasherratt (May 1, 2011)

Pigeonlove said:


> Help! My first time parents quit sitting on their eggs today, but as the sun went down a baby hatched. They didn't even notice! Both parents are out of the nest box, and could care less about their cold newborn. So I brought it in...now what? I have Exact and know I have to put it on heat, but how often will I have to feed it? I have tube fed babies, but never cared for a newborn.


Ive been looking at this for myself and it says every 2 hours, but also till the crop is full, i also saw over do it the can be sick, im a newby at this so just things ive read over the past week, i think watch the crop that will give you a good indication try get it fulish and see when it goes down, im sure better relpys will come but this should get you started. hope it helps


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Pigeonlove said:


> Help! My first time parents quit sitting on their eggs today, but as the sun went down a baby hatched. They didn't even notice! Both parents are out of the nest box, and could care less about their cold newborn. So I brought it in...now what? I have Exact and know I have to put it on heat, but how often will I have to feed it? I have tube fed babies, but never cared for a newborn.


Congratulations on your baby! The first newborns I fed.....I was really nervous because their soooooo small, but you can do it.
Here is a couple of links for help- http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/how-much-and-how-often-to-handfeed-pics-51106.html#post553401
I use the 'bottle method', is so much safer for tiny ones. Feed just so the crop is a 'soft squishy balloon'. And you already know about 'heat'. (heating pad set on 'low' with a towel over it) I always give single babies a small stuffed animal to cuddle up with. Good luck and keep us posted


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Waynette, do you start them with the bottle right away when they are that young?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Jay3 said:


> Waynette, do you start them with the bottle right away when they are that young?


Yes. I use a separate nipple with a smaller hole for newborns. As they grow, I enlarge the hole.
I don't have a problem tube feeding, but its more natural and less stress for the baby if you use the bottle. I can hold the bottle with my right hand and cup my left hand over the baby.....the way 'mom' feeds. She usually sits on them while feeding and their head is just peaking out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> Yes. I use a separate nipple with a smaller hole for newborns. As they grow, I enlarge the hole.
> I don't have a problem tube feeding, but its more natural and less stress for the baby if you use the bottle. I can hold the bottle with my right hand and cup my left hand over the baby.....the way 'mom' feeds. She usually sits on them while feeding and their head is just peaking out.


Thanks Waynette.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Well, baby is still alive. I got up once during the night to feed it. Am I supposed to feed it every 2 hours around the clock, or just during the day. I know after they get a little older they only require 3 - 4 times a day, but I have never taken care of a newborn. Thanks for all the replies, it is helpful! I am also nursing a dove with an infection in
her head, so my stress level is pretty high.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

UPDATE: Well, I tried to get the parents to accept the baby, but it didn't work. 'Teen mom's these days!!' Anyway, the good news is, Grandma and Grandpa took the baby in. YAY!!! I had no idea how I was going to feed the baby since I had to work all morning tomorrow. My avatar is Ruffles, the mom. The dad is almost all black, so I am really anxious to see how the baby turns out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Sure glad that worked out. Thank God for Grandparents! LOL.


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

Another update: Baby is still alive. Grandma is estatic, but Grandpa is not real happy to have his wife babysitting full time instead of mating and building a new nest. There was another egg which I put under her, it hatched, but that baby didn't survive. I hope the other baby makes it--Grandma guards it with her life. I can't take it and raise it, because I'm gone from 5:30am until at least noon. And I am going to Mexico next weekend for 4 days. I just hope for the best, because that is the only choice I have.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Pigeonlove said:


> Another update: Baby is still alive. Grandma is estatic, but Grandpa is not real happy to have his wife babysitting full time instead of mating and building a new nest. There was another egg which I put under her, it hatched, but that baby didn't survive. I hope the other baby makes it--Grandma guards it with her life. I can't take it and raise it, because I'm gone from 5:30am until at least noon. And I am going to Mexico next weekend for 4 days. I just hope for the best, because that is the only choice I have.


Pigeonlove, if the grandparents do no have neo-nates of their own they will not have crop-milk to feed and the baby will starve.

Karyn


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, that's true. How are they feeding it? You aren't supplementing?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

fake eggs are in order here.. sounds like there is no time to handfeed anyone if needed.


----------

